# Bowling first... next a full-size baseball field?



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

This is the latest press release from NCL regarding the NORWEGIAN PEARL:

NCL’S NEW NORWEGIAN PEARL TO OFFER CRUISE INDUSTRY FIRST: ONBOARD BOWLING ALLEY

MIAMI – February 7, 2006 - NCL’s next ship, Norwegian Pearl, will bowl over the cruise competition with a “striking” innovation – a full size, four lane, ten-pin bowling alley. The bowling alley is part of an all-new, all-day entertainment, sports bar and nightclub complex called Bliss. During the day, Bliss is a sports bar with a four lane bowling alley, multiple flat screen televisions to show sports events, and air hockey, foosball and other arcade games.

In the evening, in a complete change of mood, Bliss transforms into a hip, high-energy ultra-lounge, with the plasma screens adding video tracks to the non-stop music spun by Norwegian Pearl’s own Vibe Master. A spacious dance floor, a full bar, and mood-lit bowling all add to the atmosphere of a totally unique seagoing experience.

The venue is designed in deep reds, blues and purples and appointed with modern furniture including plush seating with high back chairs, day beds with cushions and pillows and comfortable banquettes near the bowling lanes.

“Bowling is one of America’s most popular recreational sports, with more than 69 million* participants in the United States,” said Colin Veitch, president and CEO of NCL. “We are constantly pushing the Freestyle Cruising theme on our ships – bringing our guests all kinds of unexpected opportunities to relax and have fun as the mood takes them. What better than to bring one of the most popular landside activities in the nation onto a ship.

“Will the ball roll perfectly true? Much of the time yes, and some of the time no. We won’t be hosting the world bowling championships; it’s just fun we’re shooting for! Bowling, drinking, dancing, and laughing with your friends and family. That’s a strike every time in our book!” Veitch said.

The entertainment complex during the day is also the perfect venue to host bowling parties for guests of all ages. Gutter bumpers will automatically pop up for kids’ bowling parties – or for adults who might need a little help with their scores.

With its finger on the pulse of what today’s more casual travelers want on vacation, NCL has debuted several novel onboard entertainment options in recent years. In 2005, NCL was the first cruise line to offer, on Pride of America, an onboard bungee trampoline, as well as a giant gyroscope, an exhilarating, open-air sphere originally designed for training astronauts in weightlessness.

In addition to the new bowling alley, Norwegian Pearl will also feature all the attributes of NCL’s dynamic modern Freestyle Cruising fleet including multiple restaurants, vibrant public rooms, versatile, family-friendly accommodations and NCL’s popular new style of accommodations - Courtyard Villas - which along with each ship’s two Garden Villas make up the biggest, most luxurious, most innovative suite complexes at sea.

NCL Corporation ("NCL") is an innovative cruise company headquartered in Miami, Florida, with a fleet of 15 ships in service and under construction. The corporation oversees the operations of Norwegian Cruise Line, NCL America, and Orient Lines. The company is currently building three ships, including one more for the NCL America brand in Hawai`i - Pride of Hawai`i (delivery in April 2006), and Norwegian Pearl and Norwegian Gem for delivery in 2007.

---------------------------

In fact, if the guys behind these ideias stop drinking and read more, they will see that the ideia isn't quite new, the FRANCE had a bowling alley (not quite, but close enough): http://dvo.free.fr/scan/france-bowling.jpg

Best regards,
Paulo Mestre


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

These are NOT ships but floating hell holes. YUEK.


----------

